# Will it make a diff if upgrading HP in a Shop Vac style DC in this case



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

I can never remember if Dust Collection questions go in Safety in the Woodworking Shop or somewhere else.

Also this is not a Dust Collector vs Shop Vac question. I have a Dust Collector hooked to Bandsaw, Tablesaw and Router table.

Along the wall I have a Shop Vac (the stainless steel one you could get Costco for a while - 4.5pk HP I think) hooked to a bucket separator hooked to a line up of Miter Saw, Drill Press and small Belt Sander.

My question is I am seeing that the Ridgid 6.5pk HP shop vac will be onsale this holiday and will upgrading to that make that much difference? (I mean I wish I started there to begin with, but now that I haven't…)

The other thing to know is I cut the bottom of that Shop vac and mounted directly onto the bucket separator so if I recover that to use as a vacuum, it will not be like normal but a bit taller - maybe not a big issue. Then for Ridgid one I would have to figure out a way of making another bucket and likely mount a stand over the top of the Ridgid.

Current Shop Vac is running on 2.5 ish (even though original hose is 1.5".

Worth it? Much difference seen?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no 6.5 hp shop vac. That is a game Sears/craftsman started calling things ' developed hp'. Go by the current draw on each, that is a better idea than any name they choose to stick on it. You can't run a 6.5 hp motor on that cheesey cord and a 20 amp receptacle. If you have a real DC, I would spend the money on ductwork and a better filter.


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Okay yes I know about the game on HP, I am just calling them by what they call themselves. I guess what we can refer to is the specific 16gal Home Depot Ridgid one that everyone knows, vs the Shop Vac stainless steel mini from Costco that generally I think everyone knows. For sure that Ridgid is much more powerful at least using as a vacuum but not always translates to that much more difference when it comes to dust collection say at the miter saw and worth it or not, that's what I am wondering. I would also connect this shopvac to the tablesaw blade guard vac port above the table.

Actually at the Miter saw I have the shopvac coming into the port included in the saw behind the blade. And then I have a 4" coming from a Dust Collector (a grizzly 1HP I believe) that comes up from under into a bag shroud (my diy version of those ones you can buy).


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Will you see that much of a difference? Probably not a WOW moment, might even be so small that would require proper equipment to really see it. From your post it sounded like you have a pretty decent set up to deal with dust and chips as it is. Save the money buy a tool you don't have and make some more sawdust for that system to do it's job. Make it earn it's keep. LOL


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Check the specs for flow and pressure of both units. My guess is that both pull about 11" WC vacuum. The larger vac should have higher air flow which WILL help with velocity in the hose. I'd also guess that your existing vac is undersized for a 2.5" hose if it came with a 1.5" hose.

I had a Rigid and it was a better vac than the Shop Vac I have now.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

How much cfm do the move?


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Unfortunately I don't know and don't have a means to test at the blade end of the system. Just what is on the product box which of course is the same as pk hp discussion right.



> How much cfm do the move?
> 
> - Fresch


----------



## AndyJ1s (Jan 26, 2019)

That's the problem with "Peak HP" ratings; there is no standard means of measuring it. If comparing brand x against brand x, you might have a chance, but not if comparing brand x vs brand y.

If you are dissatisfied with your current shop vac, then find a better one. This one might be better, or it might not. It seems simple enough to buy it, hook it up and try it. If it doesn't work better (by enough) then send it back.

The other thing is too look at well done comparison tests between various shop vacs.

Why can't you plumb your shop-vac-served machines into your DC system?


----------

